# 1.500km Argon FR - ein ErFAHRungsbericht ;)



## dangerousD (1. September 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich muß mal wieder einen längeren Text los werden und möchte von den Erfahrungen mit meinem im Januar 2011 aufgebauten Argon FR berichten. 

Vorab etwas zu mir: seit 1995 aktiv auf dem MTB, seit 2001 mit dem DH-Virus infiziert. Fokus liegt auf dem Spaß beim Biken - ob mit dem Downhiller, dem "Tourenrad" (dazu gleich mehr), dem Dirt-Bike oder seit neuestem 26" Trial-Bike. 

Status quo:
Ich bin seit 2001 Touren immer mit dem Fully gefahren - Helius DH, Helius FR, zuletzt Helius AM. Meine Hausrunde hier im schwäbischen Schönbuch hat je nach Variation 30 - 40km, immer mit Trailanteil >80%. Die höchste Erhebung hier hat knapp 600m - ich starte auf 450m. Die Trails winden sich dann um die 500er Höhenlinie, d.h. es geht häufig auf und ab - relativ moderat, stärkste Steigung 14%. Auf der Runde kommen so zwischen 600 und 800hm zusammen. Mit dem Fully hat das Spaß gemacht - ich kam mir aber mit der Zeit immer träger vor. Da ich Ganzjahresfahrer bin, gab es natürlich entsprechenden Verschleiß - Lagertausch min. 1x jährlich, plus natürlich Antrieb.

Was waren die Erwartungen an das Bike?
In einem Wort: pflegeleicht. Fahren, in den Keller stellen, wieder fahren usw. usf. OK, Kette und Gabel ab und an säubern und schmieren, klar. Außerdem brauche ich ein Trainingsgerät für DH: mein Ion ist straff abgestimmt, flach und laufruhig. Um an den DH-Tagen richtig Spaß haben zu können, muß ich fit sein - das Hardtail sollte das passende Trainingsgerät sein. Cockpit und Wendigkeit möglichst ähnlich, Laufruhe ebenso. Und hart - das zwingt zu aktiver Fahrweise und besserer Linienwahl. 

Der Rahmen:
Nicolai Argon FR custom. Es kamen mehrere Bikes in die engere Auswahl: SC Chameleon, Cotic BFe, Ragley Bagger. Problem: mit 1,92m brauche ich einen XL-Rahmen. Da werden mir die Steuerrohre aber zu lang... auch beim Standard-Argon. Nicolai bietet allerdings die Custom-Variante an - das habe ich genutzt. Oberrohr also XL, Sitz- und Steuerrohr L. Lenkwinkel flache 66,5° statt 68°, dezentere Gussets (wegen der Optik  ) und eine ISCG-Aufnahme. Fertig...

Der Antrieb:
Shimano 1x10, 36 auf 11-36. Warum Shimano? Weil ich damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Günstig und haltbar... ich habe SRAM ausprobiert, aber einfach zu viele X9-Schaltwerke verschlissen. Seit es die Shadow-Technik gibt, bin ich wieder zu Shimano gewechselt - und habe es nicht bereut. SLX-Kassette und Kette,  XT-Schaltwerk, XT-Shifter. Das Kettenblatt kommt von Renthal - ultrasteif und leicht. Außerdem paßt es farblich zum Lenker  KeFü ist eine e.13 XCX.

Die Gabel:
Rock Shox Sektor Coil U-Turn, 150mm. "Oh mein Gott - eine Billig-Gabel am Nicolai!" werden einige sagen. Ich bin 4 Jahre Pike gefahren - ohne Wartung. Die Gabel lief bis zum letzten Tag super, hat nie Probleme gemacht. Die Sektor als Nachfolger der Pike sollte also nicht viel schlechter sein... Verstellschnickschnack? High-Low-Rebound-Compression-whatever? Come on, ich fahre ein HARDTAIL. Eine gut funktionierende Zug- und Druckstufe ist alles, was ich brauche. Auch wichtig: einfache Wartung - die mache ich nämlich selbst.

Die Sattelstütze:
Rock Shox Reverb 2011. Ich habe lange überlegt... zunächst bin ich mit fester Stütze gefahren, immer ausgezogen. Das ist auf dem Fully grenzwertig, aber OK. Auf dem Hardtail einfach nur hinderlich. Das volle Potential von dem Bike kann ich nur mit versenkter Stütze ausfahren. Besonderheit: Remote-Hebel für Rechts-Bedienung links montiert, unter dem Lenker. Ist meines Erachtens nach ergonomischer, läßt sich wie ein Trigger-Shifter bedienen...

Die Reifen:
Um das Verhalten vom DH-Bike zu erhalten, fahre ich vorn Minion (2,5", FR-Karkasse). Im Gegensatz zu anderen Forumsusern steuere ich - ganz old-school - über das Vorderrad  "Tuck and turn", könnte man sagen - soll heißen, immer gut Druck vorn geben. Das Hinterrad folgt ohnehin... Hinten habe ich inzwischen einen Larsen TT montiert (2,35", FR-Karkasse). Ermöglicht super Beschleunigung, hat sehr guten Grip bei Trockenheit und kann mich auch bei feuchten Bedingungen überzeugen. Im Winter fahre ich Swampthing (2,35", FR-Karkasse) vorn und hinten.

Damit ist das Bike auf meine speziellen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt. Ach ja: Lenker-Vorbau-Kombo von Renthal. Wegen der Optik  Der DuoStem (55mm, 5° rise) hat mir von Anfang an gefallen, noch bevor Sam Hill überhaupt wußte, daß es Renthal gibt  Der FatBar in 750mm, low-rise kommt auch nahe an das DH-Feeling ran (am Ion ist ein SPANK Spike 777 verbaut, low-rise).

Und hier das Ergebnis:

















Der Aufbau:
Der Rahmen hat die erwartete Nicolai-Qualität. Dank verstellbarer Ausfallenden sind 415mm Kettenstreben kein Problem - in Verbindung mit dem langen Oberrohr ein laufruhiger, dennoch wendiger Rahmen. Die Gabel hat anfangs etwas gezickt - der erste Laufradeinbau lief nur mit Nachdruck. Etwas Fett und 100km einfahren - schon paßt es. Die Passungen (Maxle) waren etwas zu eng gefertigt... die mittelharte Federeinheit habe ich durch "extrahart" ersetzt - mein (fahrfertiges) Gewicht von 100kg braucht das. So taucht die Gabel nicht weg, ich kann das Bike gut durch Kurven pushen. Der 1x10 Antrieb benötigt etwas Präzision beim Einstellen - da mußte ich nachbessern. Seit 1.400km aber einwandfreie Funktion, bei jedem Wetter. Was die Reverb angeht - ich will nie mehr tauschen. Angebaut, Leitung gekürzt - seither liebe ich das Ding einfach. Sie funktioniert - Punkt. Inzwischen über 800km, bei allen Bedingungen. Am Anfang war ich skeptisch bzgl. Biegemoment in voll ausgefahrenem Zustand - sie steckt das aber sehr gut weg. Kein Spiel bis jetzt, obwohl ich ab und an natürlich auch mit ausgefahrener Stütze mal im Sitzen durch eine Kompression oder über eine Wurzel fahre.

Die ErFAHRungen:
Der direkte Umstieg von der 160mm-Sänfte Helius AM war schon HART  Aber durchaus so gewollt... erster Eindruck: ich fahre die gleiche Runde, nur schneller. Und bin hinterher weniger erschöpft  Dieser Eindruck hat sich seit der ersten Ausfahrt immer weiter verfestigt. Das Bike geht direkt nach vorn, animiert bergab zum Gas geben. Super Feedback vom Boden - natürlich. Das heißt aber auch: jede Welle, jede Wurzel, jeder Stein animieren zum Spielen. Hier ein Hüpfer, da ein Sprung, im Manual aus der Kurve, Speed-Wheelies zum Beschleunigen - das Bike fördert eine aktive Fahrweise  Soviel Spaß auf der Hausrunde hatte ich lange nicht. Sobald es auch nur 1° bergab geht: Vollgas-Modus. Inzwischen machen auch Kondition und Schnellkraft mit  Das Ziel, ein Alltags-Trainingsgerät für DH zu haben, hat das Argon voll erfüllt. Das merke ich jedes Mal, wenn ich wieder auf dem Ion sitze... Linienwahl, aktive Fahrweise, Sprint-Power - alles da!

Inzwischen konnte ich das Argon auch anderweitig testen: ob am Rand der schwäbischen Alb auf extrem felsigen Trails oder im Berner Oberland auf Geröll - alles kein Thema. Läuft und läuft und läuft... meine anfänglichen Bedenken bzgl. Durchschlägen haben sich nicht bestätigt. Die Mavic EX521 sind zwar etwas schmal und haben vergleichsweise "spitze" Flanken, aber bislang hatte ich mit dem Argon noch keinen Durchschlag - und ich fahre gewiß nicht langsam und auf glattem Belag  Ich führe das jetzt auch mal auf die aktive Fahrweise zurück - und den Druck auf dem Vorderrad... den habe ich auch beim bergauf fahren. Das funktioniert erstaunlich entspannt, die Gabel kann ich dabei sogar voll ausgefahren lassen. Und über mangelnden Vortrieb kann ich mich nicht beschweren.

1x10 hat sich auch als die richtige Wahl herausgestellt für das, was ich in 90% der Fälle fahre. Ich mußte jetzt allerdings mal die Ritzel-Zwischenräume reinigen - die Kette ist teilweise gesprungen. Hier ist die 10-fach Kassette etwas anfälliger als 9-fach. Nach der Reinigung alles bestens... apropos: wie erwartet, benötigt das Bike wenig Pflege. Kette und Gabel nach jeder Fahrt abwischen und ggf. schmieren - fertig.
Und die Sektor? Macht ihr Ding... keine Probleme, dank Stahlfeder gutes Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen und schön progressiv. I like! 

Tja, ich bin also rundum zufrieden mit dem Bike und habe jede Menge Spaß! *Dafür ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an Nicolai - ihr habt eine super Basis für mein persönliches Sorglos-Bike geliefert! *Und Vinc ist trotz meiner ganzen Fragen locker geblieben 

Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja etwas mit dem Bericht anfangen. Geht raus und fahrt Hardtail 

Cheers

der D



PS: mit Trinkflasche fahre ich erst seit letzter Woche wieder. Bei der Hitze hat es mir mit Rucksack einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht


----------



## joseppe (1. September 2011)

super ausführlicher bericht! den könnte man so eigentlich direkt auf die startseite machen.

ich habe mir aus dem gleichen grund ein sehr ähnliches bike aufgebaut (rocky mountain flow). der rahmen kommt zwar von der wertigkeit nicht so ganz an ein nicolai ran, aber unglaublich spass macht es trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. September 2011)

Ich fahr ja mit 1,96 ein Serien-Argon FR,
da ich keine Ahnung von Geo und so habe.

Seit ich die Reverb drin hab, is es ein neues Rad.
Auch im Gelände macht es sau viel Spass.
Vieles, sonst mit Fully gefahren, geht mit dem Argon genauso gut.

Ein geiles Teil - bin ich ganz deiner Meinung ;-)

PS: is die Reverb weit genug drin? Ich meine die Vorgaben von N


----------



## dangerousD (1. September 2011)

Jup, die Reverb endet deutlich unter dem Oberrohr - sogar 3 oder 4cm. Ist die 420er Version...

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch die Teileliste vom Argon:

Rahmen - Nicolai Argon FR, custom
Gabel - RS Sektor 2011, 150mm Coil U-Turn
Lenker - Renthal FatBar, 750mm, low rise
Vorbau - Renthal DuoStem, 55mm, 5°
Griffe - ODI Rogue lock-on
Sattelstütze - RS Reverb 2011, 31,6mm, 420mm lang
Sattel - SDG
Bremsen - Shimano XT 2008 (vorn 200mm Rotor, hinten 180mm)
Schaltwerk - Shimano XT 10fach 2011
Shifter - Shimano XT 10fach 2011, ohne Ganganzeige
Kassette - Shimano SLX 10fach, 11-36
Kette - Shimano SLX 10fach
Kurbel - Shimano SLX, 170mm
Kettenblatt - Renthal Ultralite SR4, 36Z
Pedale - Shimano XTR Trail (im Winter: Sixpack Icon Al)
Kettenführung - e.13 XCX
Felgen - Mavic EX521
Naben - Hope Pro2
Reifen - vorn Maxxis Minion FR 2,5", hinten Maxxis Larsen TT FR 2,35" jeweils mit Conti-Schlauch

Gewicht: hat der Hobel sicher auch - ich kenne es aber nicht


----------



## Kuwahades (2. September 2011)

sehr schön 

das selbe gilt eigentlich auch für mein BMXTB, ist der bessere "Freerider"


----------



## sluette (2. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Die ErFAHRungen:
> Der direkte Umstieg von der 160mm-Sänfte Helius AM war schon HART...
> 
> Das Bike geht direkt nach vorn, animiert bergab zum Gas geben. Super Feedback vom Boden - natürlich. Das heißt aber auch: jede Welle, jede Wurzel, jeder Stein animieren zum Spielen. Hier ein Hüpfer, da ein Sprung, im Manual aus der Kurve, Speed-Wheelies zum Beschleunigen - das Bike fördert eine aktive Fahrweise  Soviel Spaß auf der Hausrunde hatte ich lange nicht. ...



korrekt! das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht / gefühlt als ich mein FR zum erstenmal nach 2 1/2 jahren AM unterm hintern hatte. die kiste ist wirklich sehr gut und ich stehe vor jeder tour im keller und überlege welches bike heute beglückt wird...


----------



## Locke_Denny (3. September 2011)

guter bericht...!

und ich kann mich deinem genau anschliessen, habe auch das FR,

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/964896]
	
[/URL]

 hatte es erst genau wie bei dir aufgebau (Sector usw), aktuell wird es aber vorruebergehend als DH Hardtail missbraucht u macht auch dort eine gute figur, fahre aktuell auch 1fach mit E13 XCX (Sattelrohrklemme), bin tip top zufrieden mit dem FR, nun bin ich sogar schon am ueberlegen ein BMXTB zu ordern, da mir das Argon in diversen Bike-parks sehr gut gefaellt..... lol

gruesse aus Amerika
Denny


----------



## der-gute (3. September 2011)

Apropos KeFü:

ich hatte ja ne MRP 1.x am Argon FR (BB-Mount, da kein ISCG)
da is mir die Kette trotzdem manchmal runter gefallen
reproduzierbar war das jeden Tag an der kellertreppe beim runter schieben

darum hab ich die MRP Lopes 1fach Führung gekauft, da ich mir von der umlenkung unten die Lösung versprach 

Das geht jetzt auch, aber dafür schleift es vorne fast immer

da muss ich wohl noch rumfeilen bzw. diverse schmale innenlager-spacer ausprobieren

und dazu das XTR shadow plus ;-)
vielleicht rüste ich mit dem dann wieder auf die 1.x zurück...


----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2011)

Hmm... XCX hält. Punkt. Ausser man tritt rückwärts und die Kette bekommt einen Schlag... aber wer tritt schon rückwärts?


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. September 2011)

sehr schöner Bericht!!! Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mein Helius AM auch verkauft.
Mit dem Hardtail hab ich einfach mehr Spaß ...


----------



## WODAN (7. September 2011)

Genialer Bericht! 
Fahre selbst das Argon FR mit Rohloff und Lyrik an der Front.
Sorglos Bike für grobes Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. September 2011)

wieviel Einbaulänge verträgt denn mein Argon FR mit HD118


----------



## tmac111 (7. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wieviel Einbaulänge verträgt denn mein Argon FR mit HD118


 
Würde mich auch interessieren ob man da ne 170mm Lyrik einbauen darf. Vielleicht besteht ja auch beim Argon die Möglichkeit ein stabileres Unterrohr zu verbauen, wie es auch beim Helius AM möglich ist um die Freigabe für 180mm Gabeln zu bekommen.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2011)

170 sicher nicht!

ich wär bei 160 schon zurückhaltend

im aktuellen Tech Sheet steht maximal 540 mm Einbaulänge
eine Lyrik 160 mm hat eine Einbaulänge von 545 mm

ich denke, das 150 mm Ende Gelände sind...
ich ruf da mal nach m Urlaub an.


----------



## Locke_Denny (7. September 2011)

Ich fahre mein Argon FR mit einer Lyrik Coil, hauptsaechlich im Park, (natuerlich ist die garantie u gewaehrleistung damit hin) aber das FR laesst sich somit richtig geil im park fahren, super steif, sehr flacher lenkwinkel mit der lyrik, war auch so in Whistler unterwegs.... das Argon steckt alles weg.! (Was es fuer mich wegstecken *MUSS*), aber ausgelegt ist es fuer 160mm nicht


----------



## sluette (8. September 2011)

hier meine karre:


----------



## der-gute (23. Januar 2012)

was für nen Steuersatz haste drin, dangerousD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Januar 2012)

Das darf ich nicht verraten, denn der hat nicht die vorgeschriebene Mindesteinpresstiefe  und außerdem keinen BlingBling-Faktor 

Ich verrate mal soviel: er ist schwarz, setzt auf geschmiedete Lagerschalen aus Stahl und Industrielager. Günstig ist er auch, sogar SCHWEINEgünstig. Und für DH geeignet, steht drauf 

Und hält nun schon seit über einem Jahr, 2.500km und Betrieb auch unter widrigen Bedingungen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Januar 2012)

Ich finde in ein N muss eine Reset rein...


----------



## dangerousD (23. Januar 2012)

Dies ist ein freies Land


----------



## trailterror (23. Januar 2012)

Respekt was du dir für mühe gemacht hast.
Das resultat liest sich sehr informativ


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich finde in ein N muss eine Reset rein...



sicher...die 38mm Gesamthöhe des Steuersatzes sind ja auch vollkommen problemlos...

Dabei is es ja nicht mal der untere Anteil eines 118 HDAL, der hat "nur" 17,5 mm
der obere Anteil hat 20,5 mm und das könnte man geringer halten.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Januar 2012)

Schöner Bericht von einem klasse Bike und auf den Steuersatz lass ich auch nichts kommen Seit über 3 Jahren im täglichen Einsatz bei Wind&Wetter und noch keine Ermüdungsanzeichen Unschlagbares Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Januar 2012)

(...grad erst entdeckt  )

wow sehr schöner ausführlicher Bericht 
aber das Bike hätte paar schönere Bilder verdient


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Respekt was du dir für mühe gemacht hast.
> Das resultat liest sich sehr informativ




Danke. So war es auch gedacht - freut mich, wenn der Bericht gut ankommt und für den einen oder anderen auch gute Tipps enthält.

Cheers

der D


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> (...grad erst entdeckt  )
> 
> wow sehr schöner ausführlicher Bericht
> aber das Bike hätte paar schönere Bilder verdient


jepp Fotos währe perfekt trotzdem tollerbericht


----------

